# Advice on new Regulated Mod



## BigMacZA (26/5/17)

I'm looking for some good advice. I am looking at upgrading my current MOD. Been running an iStick Pico with a Baby Beast tank. Very happy with the Baby Beast, but want to upgrade the Mod. Mainly for better battery life. More wattage won't hurt either.

Got around R1200 to spend on a new Mod.....any suggestions and reason for the suggestion?


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/5/17)

I can let you in on a secret -- https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...supplies-the-power/products/snowwolf-200-plus

These normally go for 1500. Its a steal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (26/5/17)

When going to a Dual Battery mod.
Look at what can charge from the device.


Personally
Ill be buying a Voopoo Drag.
157watt
2 battery
Charge from device.
R1000 ive seen at VapePulse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mtoefy (26/5/17)

Have a look at the sigelie duo 2-3 its a new mod on The market and looks good 175w with 2 batterys and 255w with 3 price R900






https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collections/regulated-mods/products/sigelei-fuchai-duo-3-175w-tc-box-mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/5/17)

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT182/Smok Alien Kit

￼￼￼￼That camo blue looks awesome and you get a matching baby beast all in your budget range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/5/17)

Mark121m said:


> When going to a Dual Battery mod.
> Look at what can charge from the device.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with @Mark121m I own a crap load of devices of all types and needed another like a hole in the head but was so intrigued by the Drag and what it delivers for the price I couldn't resist.And I wasn't disappointed.Plus it's built like a tank and the DNA like programabilty makes it a no brainier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll (29/5/17)

Mtoefy said:


> Have a look at the sigelie duo 2-3 its a new mod on The market and looks good 175w with 2 batterys and 255w with 3 price R900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can seriously recommend this mod. Picked it up from Kurt at vapeaway a couple of weeks ago and it's performing beautifully

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (29/5/17)

The iJoy Captain is also a worthy mention. I've seen it on @Sir Vape Website. It takes 2 20700 batteries (included) and does not cost a fortune. The 20700 batteries is what makes this mod stand out from the crowd. The battery life should be better and overall performance will be great as well. 

@BigMacZA If you want a proper opinion on this mod, tune in to @BigGuy live stream on YouTube at 8.30pm. You can ask any Vape related questions and get an honest answer. 

Here's a link to the channel: 


Like and Subscribe to stay updated. I hope you find what you're looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mtoefy (29/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> The iJoy Captain is also a worthy mention. I've seen it on @Sir Vape Website. It takes 2 20700 batteries (included) and does not cost a fortune. The 20700 batteries is what makes this mod stand out from the crowd. The battery life should be better and overall performance will be great as well.
> 
> @BigMacZA If you want a proper opinion on this mod, tune in to @BigGuy live stream on YouTube at 8.30pm. You can ask any Vape related questions and get an honest answer.
> 
> ...




This also a very good option. Vape club has it for R990 https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...upplies-the-power/products/ijoy-captain-pd270


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (31/5/17)

So how is the hunt for a new device.
Im helping another New vaper.
Letting them look at a the SMOK AL85 or Alien220w.
Then showing them a Smok v8 stick.


I jusy dont like this dam TFV8 beast n baby beast tanks


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMacZA (2/6/17)

The hunt continues. Doing lots of review watching etc. Will post once a decision has been finally made.


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

Thats awesome.

Do you have a list like a top 5 or top10

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/6/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT182/Smok Alien Kit
> View attachment 95912
> ￼￼￼￼That camo blue looks awesome and you get a matching baby beast all in your budget range


How is the paint work on these bad boys ?


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

They ok.

But will probably peel of. Haha


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/6/17)

Mark121m said:


> They ok.
> 
> But will probably peel of. Haha


Thanks @Mark121m thought the newer ones had that issue sorted


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

You never know

Could be the same or it may have been fixed

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/6/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> How is the paint work on these bad boys ?


They're actually really good, is like a rubberized paint like on the limitless arms race mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigMacZA (18/6/17)

Have decided on the Wismec Reuleaux RX200S. Hood battery life and solid mod with alot of good reviews. Still small enough for the pocket with plenty room for growth. Thanks for all the suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (18/6/17)

BigMacZA said:


> Have decided on the Wismec Reuleaux RX200S. Hood battery life and solid mod with alot of good reviews. Still small enough for the pocket with plenty room for growth. Thanks for all the suggestions.


Wow a Rx200s

Why not the Rx2.3
Or the Smok Gx2.4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

